# Washing a dark car...



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm guessing it is the same as any other color but more susceptible to imperfections. We finally have a nice day and she is dusty so think I should give her a bath when I get homw. Just looking for tips and what your favorite products are. i plan on keeping this car a long time and want to start out right. Also anything out there that might deter dust. Thanks !


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Off the shelf, I always used Mother's California Gold or Meguier's products...very good stuff.

This spring, I tried a different route and ordered from www.chemicalguys.com and found I like their products even better. Thier sealants and waxes go on easier and wipe off easier than the over the counter stuff I've used in the past.

Their shipping is kind of high, so I usually try and order some package they have on special with free shipping.


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll have to check them out. I like ordering online if they get good reviews. I hate trying to figure it all out myself. I know there are products that really aren't good for cars so I'd like to avoid them from the get go.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i agree with the mothers....not one smudge after i wax


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Laurie Lou said:


> I'll have to check them out. I like ordering online if they get good reviews. I hate trying to figure it all out myself. I know there are products that really aren't good for cars so I'd like to avoid them from the get go.


The photos of the 2010 Chevy Equinox in "my garage" were taken a few weeks ago after I spent about 3 evenings and a Saturday detailing it with Chemical Guys products. I plan on doing a similar detail on my Trans AM in a few weeks and will post pics of it as well. 

When I get the Cruze, photos will inevitably follow of it as well! Seems that once the car is ordered....the clocks run slow as molasses!


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

www.griotsgarage.com

Awesome products and they have helpful videos.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been caring for my car like a baby using Meguiar's stuff. It's great and they have car care 101 videos on the website which show you how to use the products.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

I use a thing called a california duster on my black Cruze. its just a microfiber duster that you run over the whole car when it gets a little dusty. heres a link

California Car Duster Company - The Original California Car Duster


----------



## digo (Apr 21, 2011)

My dealer put a paint protection process on my Granite Black LTZ RS also the interior. Dust doesnt collect like it did because it is so slick.
Simoniz System 5
Simoniz has been a leader in car care technology since 1911. Today we offer, through authorized automobile dealerships, an exclusive paint protection process that contains Teflon, called Simoniz System 5. Simoniz System 5 is the only paint protection system in the USA and Canada that is fortified with Teflon. This process is so effective that our warranty protects your vehicle's painted surface and resale value for 5 years unlimited mileage. Moreover, it is insured by one of the premier insurers in the United States. *Why Is Teflon® So Important?*
Teflon, which is known for its "non stick" properties, helps keep the contaminants and pollutants that attack your vehicle everyday from adhering to your paint. And only Simoniz System 5 contains Teflon, which helps to protect your vehicle from the acids found in acid rain, tree sap, bird waste, insects and a wide range of other adverse environmental conditions and contaminants. The exclusive SYSTEM 5 paint sealant process actually adds strength to the finished surface of your vehicle keeping your vehicle in "showroom condition", guaranteed! SIMONIZ® SYSTEM 5 INTERIOR PROTECTION
The advanced Simoniz SYSTEM 5 treatment (optional) protects your fabric or leather seats against common spills such as coffee, baby formula, soft drinks, french fries and other similar staining foods and liquids for up to 5 years. If you have children or travel a lot, interior protection is a great idea


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> I use a thing called a california duster on my black Cruze. its just a microfiber duster that you run over the whole car when it gets a little dusty. heres a link
> 
> California Car Duster Company - The Original California Car Duster


Not to be a debbie downer or anything, but that thing as nice as it is for quick jobs, will very likely scratch your paint. Although they may be minor, it does scratch, so be careful when you use it.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I love the California Duster, but I only use it on the interior surfaces. I'm afraid of scratches it might induce to the exterior as well.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Been using a Californing Duster for years, without a scratch. Even use it on my Z06 Vette. Of course, like any product, it needs to be used as recommended. However, that's easy... Using it that way is a fantastic method of getting dust off your car quickly -- without the hassle of washing it. Use it during the dry summer months


----------



## catmmmowns (Mar 14, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> I use a thing called a california duster on my black Cruze. its just a microfiber duster that you run over the whole car when it gets a little dusty. heres a link
> 
> California Car Duster Company - The Original California Car Duster


My dad bought me one of these for my birthday a couple of weeks ago and I must say, it's awesome...esp around here when during this time of year your car gets covered in pollen.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Not to be a debbie downer or anything, but that thing as nice as it is for quick jobs, will very likely scratch your paint. Although they may be minor, it does scratch, so be careful when you use it.


Yeah, it does make tiiiiiny surface scratches in the clear coat but they're only visible from extreme angles. And a wax job fixes them and protects against new ones.


----------



## lilpreachaman (May 20, 2011)

watch and learn


----------



## LJG (Jun 8, 2011)

I've had plenty of dark cars and they can be a pain with swirls and light scratches when in the sun. I have a golden rule, always clean off any dirt or grime with a pressure washer _before_ I go near it with a washing mit. Getting any surface grit off first keeps the fine marks and scratches to a minimum.


----------

